# Weaving Baskets



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

My Grandpa and My Dad both made white oak split baskets by hand. Dad wanted to teach me how many years ago, but I had more important things on my mind. (Girls and cars). I'm 56 now, and a couple of years ago I began teaching myself how to weave baskets. I made a few, but since I'm not able to get out, cut down and process white oak, I used ready made "storebought" round and flat reed.
I also made a couple from longleaf pine needles picked up in my sister's yard.
Awhile back, I scored a bunch of basketmaking supplies on Freecycle, and decided to make a bunch of "mini-baskets" Christmas presents for family members. They were a hit, to my surprise....
Some of my work appears below








[/IMG]


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Basket weaving is so cool. Each and every one different. I can picture the bowl up next to the coke bottle sitting on my table with apples and oranges in it! And I've always loved the tall, cylindrical, slightly tapering ones like the one on the left/middle 

Well done. Come Spring you'll have to gathering some cattails and willow wands!


----------



## Dalayna (Nov 9, 2008)

That IS really cool!

You know, I grew up a 'city girl'. But thanks to my mom and grandmother, I learned a few things when I was a kid. My mom taught us some basket weaving but I had completely forgotten it till now. Thanks for reminding me of yet one more thing I'd like to teach my kids. :goodjob:


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

You're both quite welcome, and thanks! 
I've already got one great niece interested in learning how to basketweave - got to "pay it forward".....


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

those are beautiful! Where do you buy the reed?


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Amylb999 said:


> those are beautiful! Where do you buy the reed?


google "basketmaking supplies", and you'll be amazed at the different sites that sell the stuff. Prices vary, so I always compare before I order any.
If I was physically able, I'd get out and gather natural materials, like kudzu and grapevine, cattails, bulrushes, willow, white oak, black ash, or any number of materials such as the Native Americans used in constructing their baskets.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oldgaredneck....send out the family and friends to gather for you  Lots of info online about what to gather, and how to process. It's a good way to get the kids interested in it, too  "gather, process, build".


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

have you ever made any with honeysuckle vine? one of my neighbors makes honeysuckle vine baskets and he cleared a bunch of ground for me just for the vines. we were both happy LOL


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

The baskets in the picture are very nice. I love baskets of all types and sizes.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Those are really nice. I've made a few and did some w/boy scouts when I was a leader. I always liked to visit this place in Amana Colonies that made baskets & brooms...it was very cool.


----------

